# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  My first Planted Community Tank

## Merviso

Hi Bro & Sis,



This is my first try out on planted tank with some fishes, shrimps, plants and algaes.  :Grin: 

Following are some of the parameters:

Tank Size: Standard 2ft Gex tank.
Lighting: 1x36w PL Light 
Lighting hrs: 8pm to 7am (reverse the lighting hrs so that I can appreciate them throughout the night)
Substrate: Gex soil for Planted tank (Light Green packing)
Filter: Hydor Prime 20 with Mr Aqua Ceramic Ring Medium Size 
Air Pump: 1 small airstone
Fertilizer: No Base Fert. Dosed Seachem Flourish and Flourish Excel every 2 to 3 days
Water Parameter: Sorry, have not bought my test kit yet
Temperature: 27c to 29c
Setup date: 1 Oct 2007

Fauna: 6 White Mountain Minnow
8 Galaxy
9 Rasboras Brigitta
4 adult endler, 6 sub-adult, many baby
4 Borneo Hillstream Loach
2 Tiger Oto, 1 Zebra Oto
2 Albino Cory
1 Kuli Loach
2 Large Wood Shrimp
10 Yamato
10 Adult Cherry, 20 to 30 baby Cherry
around 5 Bee Shrimp
around 15 Tiger Shrimp 
around 10 Green Shrimp
------------ Yes, I know my bioload is high  :Razz: 

Plants: A lot of different plants that I have not totally figure out the names  :Embarassed: 


I will follow up with the pictures for the development of the tank setup. This tank will become my testing ground for the new plants and fishes. I'm not very bothered by algae developing in the tanks as I will treat it as just another plants, as long as it don't affect on my other plants or make the tank visually not acceptable.  :Cool: 

Please feel free to comment and advice on my tank setup. Please do pardon the lousy picture quality as I'm now taking the picture using my Sony handphone. I will try to get a decent digital camera soon.  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

Day 5: After initial planting & throwing some snails and market prawn meat for the cycling. Use water from existing fish tank to speed up the cycle process.  :Smile: 




Day 14: Start to transfer fishes and shrimps into the tank with more water from the old tank. I know it's a bit rush, but then the other tank condition is getting bad. So not much choice.  :Razz: 




Day 29: Some plants starting to do well and some plants showing unhealthy sign. Algae started to grow on the driftwood.




Day 34: Started my first trimming. Removed some plants that are not doing well and added more fishes and shrimp into the tank.

----------


## mobile2007

Nicely setup. May i know what is the foreground plant that you have?

----------


## marle

Very nice hardscape, why not consider an iwagumi theme bro? I think it will be nice with some HC, as your tank is not too big, you might want to consider plants that are smaller in size so as to make you tank look bigger.

----------


## Merviso

> Nicely setup. May i know what is the foreground plant that you have?


Hi mobile2007, thanks, actually I'm also not so sure when I bought the plant. Just buy and try it out. I now believe it should _Echinodorus tenellus_ or commonly known as Pygmy Chain Sword. Maybe some bro can confirm for me.  :Razz:  





> Very nice hardscape, why not consider an iwagumi theme bro? I think it will be nice with some HC, as your tank is not too big, you might want to consider plants that are smaller in size so as to make you tank look bigger.


 
Hi marle, thanks, I choose the driftwood with the intention to create a dark cave hideout for the fishes and shrimps. Maybe it's a little too big for my tank, but it also created more area for them to roam around.

As for the foreground plant, I really did not expect the Pygmy Chain Sword to grow so well. I actually planted it in the mid ground and was expected something like a mini Amazon Sword Plant. My original intention is to grow hair glass as the foreground. But seems like the hair glass got out competed too quickly. Anyway, since this is only a testing tank for learning to grow different plants, I will just let it be for the time being.

I had pull out quite a bit to stop it from invading too much area. Let me know if any bro interested to try out on this plant.  :Wink:

----------


## illumnae

wow i like your scape very much! the cave concept is great =)

pity you've decided on shrimp in your tank or i'd recommend apistos or other dwarf cichlids as inhabitants =)

----------


## Merviso

Hi illumnae, good to know that you like my cave concept.

I have not thought of going into apistos or other dwarf cichlids yet. But I guess that will be something I would like to try after gaining more experience.

My current setup plan is as follows:

1. Planted Community Small Fish & Shrimp tank - 2 ft 
2. Birchir & other not so monster tank - currently 2ft planning for 4ft
3. Vivarium for Fire-Bellied Newt & some goby - currently 1ft cube changing to 1.5x1.5x1 ft soon
4. River sand tank for Loaches, Eel & maybe some cherry bard - currently 2 ft small planing for 1.5x1.5x1 ft soon
5. Will be adding one more 1.5x1.5x1 ft tank, planning for Crystal Red Shrimp but not decided since I don't intend to add a chiller. Maybe doing a Angelfish Setup for now.
6. Eventually planning for a 4ft Planted Tank and shift over the Angelfish. The freed up 1.5x1.5x1 ft tank may then be for the Apistos setup.  :Smile: 

Ops! Have not plan for the other empty 2ft tank yet.. Maybe will shift the loach tank over since they will need a bigger space and free up the 1.5x1.5x1 ft tank as a breeding tank.

----------


## illumnae

wow many tanks =) all the best with your setups!

----------


## Angel Claris

Nice scaping, lots of plants in the tank. The algae on driftwood looks nice, is it deliberately planted?

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Your foreground plant could be Echnodorus latifolius but i'm not really sure either. I think the algae on the driftwood makes it more natural. :Laughing:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Oh actually could be Echi. quadricostatus. Haha im really not sure. Maybe you can post it as an id in the plant talk section so that other bros can help.

----------


## Clio Jake

Wow thats stunning,i might have a look into getting my tank to look like this.

----------


## Merviso

Thanks illumnae, all these tank will be implement in phases. I will take my time and slowly enjoy the fun of the process.  :Smug:  

Hi Angel Caris, glad that you like it! The algae just grow by itself due to the long hours of light, and furthermore, it's directly under the lighting. It is now growing into a carpeting glassland look. My shrimps & Endlers is always grazing on it.  :Kiss: 

Hi limchongyu, thanks for helping to identify the plant. I'm currently not able to take a good picture of my plants and therefore quite difficult to provide them for good identification. I like the algae too, especially since I have quite a lot of algae eater to take it as snack. There are also some black hair algae and black beard algae around which I'm monitoring closely. :Wink:

----------


## Merviso

Hi Clio Jake, glad that you like the look. 

This is quite a simple setup. Just one chunky piece of driftwood and 2 piece of rock (one big and one smaller one as the support). The Gex soil make it easlier for the plant to grow well. Just throw in the plants and let things happen naturally...  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

ah didn't notice you used Gex soil...good choice! best substrate around for planted tanks  :Wink:

----------


## Merviso

haha... I actually have another tank already filled with ADA Amazonia Soil since August. I had the rockscape in place and I'm actually very happy with the placement. Only thing is that I have not even filled up one drop of water in it. I had originally plan it to be a Crystal Red Shrimp tank.  :Confused: 

One reason is that I'm not very comfortable with the tank. It's a Ocean Free 1.5x1x1 ft Cube tank. The base is not even and so the tank is rocking on alternate leg. Maybe it will be stable once I put in the water; however, I would then start to worry when it might start to leak. I don't like this kind of feeling, therefore, I'm now planning to replace it with a custom order 1.5x1.5x1 ft tank.  :Sad: 

Maybe I will take a photo of this empty tank with the rockscape and shared it for some discussion later. I'm actually thinking of keeping this rockscape tank as a display in my room, but then again, the ADA soil inside is too expensive to use it in this way.  :Crying:

----------


## Merviso

As mentioned earlier, this is my ill-fated 1x1x1.5ft cube Rockscape tank that I had initially setup for Crystal Red Shrimp.  :Sad:

----------


## doubleace

nice.. Try planting some HC and let it lawn.. will be nice

----------


## Merviso

Hi doubleace, this tank will be replaced with a new custom order 1.5x1.5x1 ft tank. I regretted buying this tank. Not comfortable with the design and the quality of this tank. Maybe will use it as a standby or ad-hoc nursery tank, but will not be using it for scaping and long term usuage.  :Razz: 

Maybe I'm a bit paranoid; but I just don't like the feeling of using a tank that I constantly thinking when it will breakdown.  :Grin:

----------


## Chee Jin

Nice tank Merviso. I have always wanted to start a planted tank, but get discouraged by aquarium shop personnel as they say need to put CO2, fan. 
Your tank really inspire me to convert one of my 2ft tank to a planted tank. How much GEX soil did you put in your 2ft tank and how much does it cost?
Is the foreground plant Pygmy Chain Sword or Echi. quadricostatus? Can spare me some to try out?

----------


## illumnae

Hi Chee Jin, 1 bag of 8kg GEX soil will be sufficient for a 2x1x1 tank...cost wise i can't exactly state here as it's frowned upon and i can't pm you as you don't have 10 posts yet...is there an email i can reach you at? the good news is that GEX soil has dropped in price by 1/7 from its previous price, so it's cheaper and just as good  :Laughing:

----------


## Chee Jin

Hi illumnae,

my email address is [email protected]

----------


## Merviso

> Nice tank Merviso. I have always wanted to start a planted tank, but get discouraged by aquarium shop personnel as they say need to put CO2, fan. 
> Your tank really inspire me to convert one of my 2ft tank to a planted tank. How much GEX soil did you put in your 2ft tank and how much does it cost?
> Is the foreground plant Pygmy Chain Sword or Echi. quadricostatus? Can spare me some to try out?


Hi Chee Jin, welcome to the club.  :Grin: 

Actually, mine is a very simple tank. With the gex soil, I didn't have to do much work. Just throw the plants in and watch them grow.  :Smug:  I do have a standard fan to cool down the temperature a bit for my shrimps. As mentioned, every 2 to 3 days, I will just add in some Flourish & Flourish Excel.

I used the Gex standard 8L pack for planted tank which is Light Green in color. Price is almost comparable to ADA soil I think, Bro illumnae will be able to advice you on that. Have fun !  :Angel: 

On the foreground plant, frankly I also are not able to confirm. I can sure pass some for you to try out. But be warned, it's growth is unstoppable  :Razz:  I'm staying in bedok and currently station at my customer's office at Teban Garden till maybe end of the year. How do I pass it to you? I can practically drop by c328 everyday on weekdays since I change to MRT at Clementi. Cheers!


Hi Bro illumnae,

You are really the spokeman for Gex Soil here.  :Cool:  Guess you must be a very very happy Gex Soil user.  :Kiss: 

Btw, my neighbour's son, also my God-brother, just pass me a 5 inch *Frontosa* this afternoon out of the blue. The only tank that I can put it into is with my Birchir. Guess now I'm also a *Cichlid* keeper..  :Laughing:  

I saw your thread on breeding your Apistos earlier. Guess I can look for you when my tank is ready..  :Wink:

----------


## illumnae

> Price is almost comparable to ADA soil I think, Bro illumnae will be able to advice you on that. Have fun !


it's cheaper than ADA  :Wink: 




> Hi Bro illumnae,
> 
> You are really the spokeman for Gex Soil here.  Guess you must be a very very happy Gex Soil user.


Got good stuff must share ma, i speak up for a brand i think is the best available on the market...after all, that's what a forum is for right? sharing good stuff =)




> I saw your thread on breeding your Apistos earlier. Guess I can look for you when my tank is really..


haha i'm not the only one here who breeds apistos...i'm still a newbie to the scene, many others are more experienced than me and have quality fish that they breed too!

----------


## Merviso

hahaha... I'm a happy Gex Soil user too. Too bad my ADA soil is still sitting inside the empty tank waiting for a replacement. Hopefully by then I will have enough experience to do justice to the soil. 

Anyway, my Apistos adventure will not be so soon. Still have many other tank to set up and maintain for now.  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

replace the ADA with Gex  :Wink: 

what apistos are you interested in? you may be in luck as biotope just came in a new shipment! you should go down and take a look

----------


## Merviso

hmmm... that will be $40 down the drain.. anyway, I will want to gain the experience of dealing with ADA Soil, and I'm planning for fishes with more acidic PH requirement. A angelfish setup should be interesting. I used to keep angelfish when I was much much younger, it should bring me back some old memories.  :Smug: 

Biotope used to be just 3 bus stop away from my office at bukit merah. Too bad they shifted when I'm just starting to get back into fish keeping. Think I will go check out only when I've the tank ready; else, by the time I get my action up, the fish will be long gone.  :Embarassed:

----------


## illumnae

eh please don't keep angelfish in a 1.5ft tank...they will quickly outgrow the tank and you'll have to find alternative living arrangements for them...i think angelfish should only be kept in a 3ft tank and above if you want to keep a small community of them or 2ft and above if you have a breeding pair.

----------


## Merviso

yup.. I did plan for the growth. 

Firstly, this 1.5ft tank will be 1.5ft tall also. Secondly, this will just be a grow out tank. Thirdly, I'm planning for a 4ft planted tank with the Angelfish as the main fish. I always like Angelfish as a graceful swimmer. Discus for me will be too much effort to maintain.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## illumnae

discus actually require just the same amount of care as angelfish in a 4ft planted tank  :Wink:

----------


## Merviso

hahaha... I always remember my good old time super hardy Angelfish. Any how take care also no problem!  :Grin:  Keep with a tank of my super fat Goldfish. I always use hand to take them out of the tank when changing water; and everytime 100&#37; water change with fresh water from our old well.  :Razz:  

Somehow, I still prefer Angelfish to Discus; maybe because they are more rugged compare to Discus.  :Cool:

----------


## illumnae

it's a myth really, discus are not less rugged than angelfish. in fact, i'll even propose to you that discus are MORE rugged than angelfish. it's not often you find a fish that can survive 100&#37; water changes multiple times a day, enduring the portion of the water change where they are lying flat on the floor of the tank without any water in it, then having the water splash down fully chlorinated, antichlorine super concentrated poured in while the water is filling and slowly coming upright again as the antichlorine gets diluted and the water fills up full again. most fish will die of shock if you do that, angelfish included...but discus go through that all the time, many times a day  :Laughing: 

discus might have been said to be delicate maybe a decade ago when they were still relatively new (compared to other fish like angelfish or guppies) in the aquarium hobby and haven't gone through years of genetic refining to strengthen them and get them fully acclimitized to living in a tank instead of the wild...but it's not the case anymore  :Wink: 

but of course you're free to prefer angelfish to discus...personal preference after all

----------


## Chee Jin

I like discus and Angel Fish too. Discus looks prettier, but Angel fish is a lot more affordable, so in the end I bought 7 small Angel fish (approx 2-3 inch) to try in my 2ft tetra tank. After only a few weeks, can see the Angel fish has grown quite a bit as compared to tetra, which grow very slowly. When I get more experienced, then I will buy discus to try it out. It is very painful to see $30-$40 fish die after a few days. Last time I bought a yellow spotted pleco, however, actually suck it during water change, quickly release it, died it still die the next day. :Shocked:

----------


## Merviso

> it's a myth really, discus are not less rugged than angelfish. in fact, i'll even propose to you that discus are MORE rugged than angelfish. it's not often you find a fish that can survive 100% water changes multiple times a day, enduring the portion of the water change where they are lying flat on the floor of the tank without any water in it, then having the water splash down fully chlorinated, antichlorine super concentrated poured in while the water is filling and slowly coming upright again as the antichlorine gets diluted and the water fills up full again. most fish will die of shock if you do that, angelfish included...but discus go through that all the time, many times a day


Wow! Didn't know about that. Maybe some of my thinking is totally outdated since I stopped this hobby for almost 20yrs. Maybe I will com some of them with the Angelfish when my 4ft is up.  :Smug: 

Hi Chee Jin, yes the Angelfish will grow quick fast and chances are will take your tetra as snacks.  :Grin:  Oh, how about the plant collection? Where can I pass it to you? Or maybe if your tank is not ready, let me know the timeline so that I can keep it for you.  :Wink:

----------


## Chee Jin

Hi Merviso,

Can I pick up the plant from you on next Mon or Wed night? I will be at Bedok Camp area at approx 8pm. Can SMS be your address and preferred day? My mobile number is 94504963.

illumnae & Merviso, I just went to bought Gex soil and plants this morning. I have converted both my 2ft tank to planted tank. However, don't know how to insert picture on this website to show you all for feedback


Thanks & best regards.
Chee Jin

----------


## Chee Jin

Just figured how to upload pictures to this website.

My first planted tank setup today.



My 2nd planted tank setup today


Any feedback?

----------


## Merviso

> Hi Merviso,
> 
> Can I pick up the plant from you on next Mon or Wed night? I will be at Bedok Camp area at approx 8pm. Can SMS be your address and preferred day? My mobile number is 94504963.
> 
> illumnae & Merviso, I just went to bought Gex soil and plants this morning. I have converted both my 2ft tank to planted tank. However, don't know how to insert picture on this website to show you all for feedback
> 
> 
> Thanks & best regards.
> Chee Jin


Wednesday night looks good. Monday night I will usually go c328 and get some feeder for my fish. However, I'm not sure if I can get back home before 8pm. My home is just opposite Blk 85 Market. Maybe you can go there and have some supper and I will contact you once I reach home. I will sms you my address shortly.

As for your tank, good effort!  :Smile:  However, since you just bought the soil in the morning, shouldn't it be left for cycling for some time before you introduce the fish ?  :Shocked:

----------


## Chee Jin

Oops, I did not know I can't plant straight away. I thought I just empty out all my tank content, put in the Gex soil, new plants, and add back all the old contents.

----------


## Merviso

It's ok for plants. It's more for your fish that i'm worried for. Maybe you like to read up on cycling of fish tank to have a better understanding. Btw, did you use back your old fish tank water and also the old filter with media untouch? If yes, then I guess should still be ok. But you will have to monitor the behaviour of your fish to see if they are showing any sign of problem. Good luck!  :Razz:

----------


## Chee Jin

I used back 50% of water, as don't have so many pails to keep existing water. Used back original filter and filter media. Did wash the filter media using the water I throw away. This morning fishes still okay so far. 

I am thinking if next month everything stable, then maybe buy some cherry red shrimps again and try to see if they survive. If surive, then try CRS. If cannot, then I am going to give up trying shrimps totally, cos already 2 failed attempts in shrimps.

----------


## Merviso

I think your tank should be ok since your bioload is not that high. Try not to add any more fishes & shrimps for one month and let the bacteria stablize. In the mean time, maybe you can add more plants into your tank. Good Luck.  :Smile: 

Cherry Shrimps is quite easy to keep as long as your tank is cycled and stablized. If you can wait a bit longer, chances of them making it will be very high. My first few batches of shrimps, in another tank, did not make it too. I'm now having Cherry, Tiger, Bee, Green, Yamato and Wood Shrimps in this tank.  :Cool:

----------


## Chee Jin

Updates to my tank


Any feedback is welcome.

----------


## Merviso

Hi Chee Jin, good luck with the plants!  :Grin:  Remember to dose some Excel Flourish and let the plants do their own magic.

----------

